
Das Keyboard Kickstarter for Cloud-Connected Keyboard - tw334
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1229573443/das-keyboard-5q-the-cloud-connected-keyboard
======
deltaprotocol
Not even a single mention about security or privacy on their Kickstarter page
told me what I wanted to know about a cloud-connected _keyboard_.

Also found it quite cynical to offer a blinking disco as a device to improve
your focus. No thanks. But looking at how much was already raised, I can only
guess a lot of people like LED's a LOT.

------
liareye
cloud-connected? what could possibly go wrong? [other than (((skynet)))]

